# Cervelo S5 vrs S5 VWD



## whafe

Has anyone ridden both the S5 and the S5 VWD back to back?

To move to the VWD frames is a s h i t load of money, would like some thoughts by anyone whom has done this and was the few K worth it?


----------



## HarryV

Rides the same, weight n paint scheme is only difference... Comes down to $$$


----------



## whafe

Thanks for your reply HarryV, I thought as much, be interested if anyone else chimes in.

From a constructive viewpoint, there is far less commenting on roadbikereview than the mtb equiv, it surprises me greatly...

The extra dollars are not worth the saving in grams really in my opinion on this occassion




HarryV said:


> Rides the same, weight n paint scheme is only difference... Comes down to $$$


----------



## HarryV

I've ridden both, and own a VWD, and couldn't notice the difference.

On another note, I moved from a 2010 S3 to the S5, loved the S3, don't quite so love the S5... Hate the tall headtube, and the fact that it looks like a cross between a RS and a TT bike (56cm model)... I find with a slammed stem and a -17deg stem I can't quite get low enough for complete comfort in the drops.

The S5 however is much more comfortable and compliant in the rear triangle, and descends quicker with better handling and responsiveness... BB stiffness is on a par...


----------



## whafe

Again, thank you for your comments, very much appreciated. Think I will go with the standard S5.

Will post up some thoughts when the build is complete..

Hope there is a 2013 size 56 frame in New Zealand


----------



## HarryV

whafe said:


> Again, thank you for your comments, very much appreciated. Think I will go with the standard S5.
> 
> Will post up some thoughts when the build is complete..
> 
> Hope there is a 2013 size 56 frame in New Zealand


Just watch the sizing... I'm 6'1 1/2" (186 - 187cm) and fitted well on a S3 in a 56, but the 56 in the S5 is bordering on too long in reach... The sizing isn't standard across the cervelo range. Also, the 54cm S5 is by far the better looking frame as it has a much shorter headtube than the 56...


----------



## whafe

I decided to go with the standard S5 not the VWD S5.

Wanted to go Super Record or Dura Ace (mechanical both), but have decided on trying Di2 Ultegra.. Will put my Zipp Firecrest wheels on...

Pick it up Tuesday, good to have this under way...


----------



## simonaway427

whafe said:


> I decided to go with the standard S5 not the VWD S5.
> 
> Wanted to go Super Record or Dura Ace (mechanical both), but have decided on trying Di2 Ultegra.. Will put my Zipp Firecrest wheels on...
> 
> Pick it up Tuesday, good to have this under way...


I don't recall exactly - but aren't there fitment issues with Firecrest rims on the S5 - might be worth a visit to the forum on the cervelo.com website.

On another note - the '13 S5 is the same frame as the '12 S5 Team - so its no slouch.


----------



## whafe

Thank you Sinonawa, will indeed check it out...

Hoping you are wrong on this occasion


----------

